# Tastatur mit Software für &quot;Castsequence&quot; Makros



## AlleNamenBelegt (21. März 2016)

*Tastatur mit Software für "Castsequence" Makros*

Hallo, 
kennt jemand eine gute Gaming Tastatur mit der es möglich ist ein Castsequence Makro (WoW Spieler wissen was ich meine) zu erstellen?

Die typischen Tastaturmakros bewirken ja dass die eingegebene Sequenz immer pro Tastendruck 1x (oder mehrmalig) VOLL ausgeführt wird. 


Sprich wenn das Makro auf der Taste "V" liegen würde und vom Befehl her "D, F, G, H" wäre (ohne Zeitverzögerung etc.) würde folgendes passieren:

1. "V" Tastendruck mit Makro "D, F, G, H":  so kommt beim Tastendruck (in Word z.B.) "D, F, G, H". Bei erneuten Tastendruck kommt dann wieder "D, F, G, H". Und so weiter.


Ich wollte aber folgendes als Makro haben (Beispiel "D, F, G, H"):

1. "V" Tastendruck kommt nur das "D" / 2. "V" Tastendruck kommt das "F" ... und so weiter bis es denn wieder bei "D" von Vorne anfängt - also eine "Teilabfolge" des Befehls der sich erst wiederholt sobald der Befehl einmal "durchgedrückt" ist.


Gibts da irgend etwas an Tastaturen die sowas können?


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2016)

Die logitech "G"-Tastaturen lassen sich ganz gut programmieren.
Hab so einige Zeit Age of Conan gespielt.
Frage mich aber, wie erlaubt das ganze ist...


----------



## AlleNamenBelegt (21. März 2016)

Kommt immer auf das Spiel an. In WoW haben die es ja, wie gesagt, auch ins Spiel integriert. Wenn man es genau nimmt ist es ja auch kein "Botting" oder Hacking da man eigentlich nur den geringst (vom Spiel selbst determinierten) möglichen "global Cooldown" optimal ausnutzt. Ist ja kein "Hexenwerk" und kann praktisch jeder machen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2016)

Also, das, was du beschreibst, kenn ich nicht. ABER du kannst es so machen, dass du eine Makro-Taste mit einer Abfolge an Buchstaben belegt, die in bestimmten Zeitabständen erfolgen. Also: du drückst die Makrotaste, die Tastatur "schreibt" dann ein D, wartet 8/10 Sekunden, schreibt dann das F, wartet 8/10 Sekunden usw.  - und du kannst auch verschiedene Zeitabstände wählen, also zuerst 8/10 Sekunden warten, dann nur 2/10, dann wieder 7/10 usw. - am simpelsten wäre es , wenn man einfach ein Makro "aufnimmt". Man startet die Aufnahme, und wenn du dann einfach die gewünschten Tastendruck-Aktionen machst, wird das inkl. der von Dir dabei benutzten Zeitabstände aufgenommen, und wenn du es auf der Makrotaste speicherst, wird es 1:1 genau so gemacht, als würdest du selber tippen, mit den gleichen Verzögerungen 

Welche der günstigeren Tastaturen das können, weiß ich ich. Aber zB bei meiner Logitech G710 geht das, da hast du links die sechs Tasten G1 bis G6, und zusätzlich noch die Tasten M1 bis M3, die quasi ne Art Shift-Taste für die G-Tasten sind - du hast also insgesamt M1/2/3, also 3x 6 (G1 bis G6) Makrotasten, also 18 Stück, die mit richtigen Makros belegt sind. und du könntest selbst Mausbewegungen mit aufzeichnen.


----------



## AlleNamenBelegt (21. März 2016)

Ja das geht auch bei Razer. Aber genau das wollte ich nicht. Ich meine eher wie oben beschrieben, dass zwar das Makro aus z. B. "DFGH" besteht, aber pro Druck der Makrotaste nur ein Buchstabe der Folge (und das in Reihenfolge ausgelöst wird). Sprich erster Druck: D , zweiter Druck F, dritter Druck G und vierter H. Und dann wieder von vorne^^.

EDIT: Konnte man bei den Logitech Tastaturen nicht  jede Taste frei ein Makro zuordnen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2016)

AlleNamenBelegt schrieb:


> Ja das geht auch bei Razer. Aber genau das wollte ich nicht. Ich meine eher wie oben beschrieben, dass zwar das Makro aus z. B. "DFGH" besteht, aber pro Druck der Makrotaste nur ein Buchstabe der Folge (und das in Reihenfolge ausgelöst wird). Sprich erster Druck: D , zweiter Druck F, dritter Druck G und vierter H. Und dann wieder von vorne^^.
> 
> EDIT: Konnte man bei den Logitech Tastaturen nicht  jede Taste frei ein Makro zuordnen?


  ich kann da nur von meiner Tastatur reden, da gibt es spezielle G-Tasten für Makros, und kann sein, dass auch ein paar andere Tasten noch mit Makros belegt werden können, aber nicht ALLE Tasten. Was evlt. gehen kann ist, dass du jede Taste neu belegen kannst - aber "nur" neu belegen ist ja noch kein Makro 


Was ich mich grad frage: wo ist der Vorteil, dass du 4x zB V drückst anstatt D, F G und H nacheinanander?


----------



## Worrel (21. März 2016)

AlleNamenBelegt schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf das Spiel an. In WoW haben die es ja, wie gesagt, auch ins Spiel integriert. Wenn man es genau nimmt ist es ja auch kein "Botting" oder Hacking da man eigentlich nur den geringst (vom Spiel selbst determinierten) möglichen "global Cooldown" optimal ausnutzt. Ist ja kein "Hexenwerk" und kann praktisch jeder machen.


Im Spiel integriert ist die Möglichkeit, verschiedene Aktionen mit einem *ingame* Makro auf eine Taste zu legen. 
Wenn du allerdings *außerhalb* des Spiels vortäuschst, mehrere Tasten zu drücken, verstößt das streng genommen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen und Blizzard *könnte* dagegen vorgehen.

Ob das "praktisch jeder machen" kann, ist bezüglich der Frage, ob es erlaubt ist, völlig irrelevant. Kann ja auch jeder seinen Nachbarn ermorden. Also praktisch gesehen.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich mich grad frage: wo ist der Vorteil, dass du 4x zB V drückst anstatt D, F G und H nacheinanander?



DAS frage ich mich schon seit dem der Thread besteht 

Ob ich V drücke, 2.5 Sekunden warte, dann V drücke, 3.5 Sekunden warte, dann V drücke, 2.5 Sekunden warte, und dann V drücke, 4.5 Sekunden warte

oder ob ich

Ob ich D drücke, 2.5 Sekunden warte, dann F drücke, 3.5 Sekunden warte, dann G drücke, 2.5 Sekunden warte, und dann H drücke, 4.5 Sekunden warte

macht für mich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> DAS frage ich mich schon seit dem der Thread besteht
> 
> Ob ich V drücke, 2.5 Sekunden warte, dann V drücke, 3.5 Sekunden warte, dann V drücke, 2.5 Sekunden warte, und dann V drücke, 4.5 Sekunden warte
> 
> ...


  Jo, oder wenn es jetzt eine sehr schnelle Abfolge wäre, bei der man im Spiel mit perfektem Timing eine darauf folgende Aktion am Ende um die entscheidenden 0,5Sekunden früher initiiert, so dass eine Umsetzung per perfekt getimtem Makro Sinn macht, würde ich es ja verstehen. Aber wenn man immer noch selber genauso oft eine Taste drücken muss wie vorher und selber für das Timing sorgen muss, dann verstehe ich echt den Sinn dahinter nicht... ^^  Würde mich sehr drüber freuen, wenn man aufklären kann, was genau der Vorteil wäre, wenn man das wie gewollt umsetzt.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, oder wenn es jetzt eine sehr schnelle Abfolge wäre, bei der man im Spiel mit perfektem Timing eine darauf folgende Aktion am Ende um die entscheidenden 0,5Sekunden früher initiiert, so dass eine Umsetzung per perfekt getimtem Makro Sinn macht, würde ich es ja verstehen. Aber wenn man immer noch selber genauso oft eine Taste drücken muss wie vorher und selber für das Timing sorgen muss, dann verstehe ich echt den Sinn dahinter nicht... ^^  Würde mich sehr drüber freuen, wenn man aufklären kann, was genau der Vorteil wäre, wenn man das wie gewollt umsetzt.



Eine Taste Hämmern, zählen, Drücken, zählen, drücken vs.

Eine Taste Hämmern, zählen, überlegen welche Taste ich danach drücken muss, Hand dahin bewegenn drücken.

Durch die zusätzlichen Aktionen kann das Timing ganz schön was abbekommen, merke ich immer beim Musizieren wenn ich im Takt Gitarre spiele und nicht im Takt singen soll


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Eine Taste Hämmern, zählen, Drücken, zählen, drücken vs.
> 
> Eine Taste Hämmern, zählen, überlegen welche Taste ich danach drücken muss, Hand dahin bewegenn drücken.


 Eben, DAFÜR macht ein Makro ja Sinn - aber das ist ja hier nicht der Fall, denn DAS können die Makros der gängigen Tastaturen ja ohnehin, ist aber nicht, was er will. Er will offenbar Taste drücken und dann in einem immer mal anderem Zeitabstand erneut drücken, nur dann soll die Taste einen anderen Tastendruck "simulieren" als vorher.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eben, DAFÜR macht ein Makro ja Sinn - aber das ist ja hier nicht der Fall, denn DAS können die Makros der gängigen Tastaturen ja ohnehin, ist aber nicht, was er will. Er will offenbar Taste drücken und dann in einem immer mal anderem Zeitabstand erneut drücken, nur dann soll die Taste einen anderen Tastendruck "simulieren" als vorher.



Ja, verstehe ich, ich hab halt nur das "Problem" aufgeführt daß ich mit der jetzigen Methode sehe (etwas "scherzhaft") 

Eventuell im PVP? Wenn er immer Firebolt, danach Icebarrier und danach Thunderstorm casten will, die Zeitabstände aber immer unterschiedlich sind, nicht wegen der Cooldowns sondern wegen wie der Gegner sich bewegt...? Aber wieso dann auf eine Taste???


----------



## AlleNamenBelegt (25. März 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, verstehe ich, ich hab halt nur das "Problem" aufgeführt daß ich mit der jetzigen Methode sehe (etwas "scherzhaft")
> 
> Eventuell im PVP? Wenn er immer Firebolt, danach Icebarrier und danach Thunderstorm casten will, die Zeitabstände aber immer unterschiedlich sind, nicht wegen der Cooldowns sondern wegen wie der Gegner sich bewegt...? Aber wieso dann auf eine Taste???




Gleich vorweg, es geht nicht um WoW - und das DFGH Beispiel war eben nur ein Beispiel^^, es könnte genauso auch Ä, B, 7, ^ sein. Mir geht es um Blade and Soul. Und in dem Spiel dreht sich alles um Combos um effektiv Schaden zu machen bzw. auf Aktionen von Bossen zu reagieren (gemeinsamer Angriff für einen Stun). Und da dass alles teilweise im Millisekunden-Bereich ist, ist es einfach zu fummelig immer eine EINZELNE Taste zu "suchen", sodass man das Timing verpasst. Und das nervt auf Dauer wenn die FPS nicht gerade die Beste ist. Deswegen halt eine Comboabfolge auf einer einzelnen Taste OHNE dass alle simulierten Tastendrucke auf einmal kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2016)

AlleNamenBelegt schrieb:


> Gleich vorweg, es geht nicht um WoW - und das DFGH Beispiel war eben nur ein Beispiel^^, es könnte genauso auch Ä, B, 7, ^ sein. Mir geht es um Blade and Soul. Und in dem Spiel dreht sich alles um Combos um effektiv Schaden zu machen bzw. auf Aktionen von Bossen zu reagieren (gemeinsamer Angriff für einen Stun). Und da dass alles teilweise im Millisekunden-Bereich ist, ist es einfach zu fummelig immer eine EINZELNE Taste zu "suchen", sodass man das Timing verpasst. Und das nervt auf Dauer wenn die FPS nicht gerade die Beste ist. Deswegen halt eine Comboabfolge auf einer einzelnen Taste OHNE dass alle simulierten Tastendrucke auf einmal kommen.


 aber wo ist der Nachteil, wenn das Makro EINEN Tastendruck die Buchstabenkette sendet? Es ist ja nicht so, dass dann gleichzeitig zB DFGH gesendet wird, sondern du kannst ja eben die Verzögerung selber einstellen, so dass zB F erst 10ms nach D gesendet wird usw. . 


Oder ist es bei dem Game so:

Combo1: DF
Combo2: DFG
Combo3: DFGH

und du willst mal Combo 1, mal 2, mal 3 durchführen? Dann kannst du das doch auch einfach auf drei verschiedenen Makrotasten speichern, wo wäre da das Problem?


----------



## AlleNamenBelegt (27. März 2016)

Es gibt da genau 2 Probleme:
1. Wenn man eine Combo dort ausführt muss man eine Folge der Tasten ausführen (sagen wir mal die Combo bestünde aus DFGH). Sprich, nach dem D muss das F kommen damit G (und danach H) ausgeführt werden kann. Die Sache ist nur wenn man beim "G" angekommen ist, ist der Cooldown von D wieder auf 0 Sekunden und man würde mit einem Tastendruck wieder D ausführten und nicht der "ersehnte" G^^.

Zum anderen ist es so dass es Regel ist dass nur 1 Aktion pro Tastendruck ausgeführt werden darf (Ingame Richtlinie - steht in den AGB - alles andere zählt als Bot) und über so einen Befehl wäre es zwar eine Abfolge an Aktionen, aber halt immer nur 1 pro Tastendruck.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2016)

AlleNamenBelegt schrieb:


> Es gibt da genau 2 Probleme:
> 1. Wenn man eine Combo dort ausführt muss man eine Folge der Tasten ausführen (sagen wir mal die Combo bestünde aus DFGH). Sprich, nach dem D muss das F kommen damit G (und danach H) ausgeführt werden kann. Die Sache ist nur wenn man beim "G" angekommen ist, ist der Cooldown von D wieder auf 0 Sekunden und man würde mit einem Tastendruck wieder D ausführten und nicht der "ersehnte" G^^.


 naja, du könntest ja die ersten 2 Befehle auf eine Taste legen und die nächsten beide auf eine zweite Taste ^^  wäre immer noch besser als 4 Tasten drücken zu müssen.



> Zum anderen ist es so dass es Regel ist dass nur 1 Aktion pro Tastendruck ausgeführt werden darf (Ingame Richtlinie - steht in den AGB - alles andere zählt als Bot) und über so einen Befehl wäre es zwar eine Abfolge an Aktionen, aber halt immer nur 1 pro Tastendruck.


 naja, ich würde es da ehrlich gesagt dann lieber ganz bleiben lassen. So oder so finde ich es viel besser, wenn man etwas schafft und weiß, dass man es zu 100% selber gepackt hat und nicht mit Tricks dank programmierbarer Tastatur    und grad bei Multiplayertiteln überschätzt man sicher auch den Effekt, weil da Faktoren wie Ping von Dir vs Ping des Gegners viel mehr ins Gewicht fallen als die Frage, ob du nun 2ms früher oder später die Taste drückst, weil du alles auf nur EINER Taste hast statt auf vier... ^^


----------

